# Please allow me to introduce myself...



## Bigmikey (Aug 11, 2010)

Here's hoping there are some Rolling Stones fans here, lol. 

I'm 42 years old as of the 6th and I find myself in the midst of redefining a great deal of who I am.

I used to practice martial arts devotedly when I was a teen. I studied Okinawan Karate until the school closed and then transitioned into TKD. I studied TKD until my father told me we couldnt afford it any longer and that I'd have to get a job to help the family. I was crushed but did what my family needed.

I turned my energies to bodybuilding/weight lifting because I managed to garbage pick an old plastic weight set, lol. After nearly 2 decades of bodybuilding endeavors I finally found myself with the chance to get back to martial arts. I live in a rural area so my options were limited and I found myself back in TKD but this time I am also studying Hapkido as well. 

I positively adore being able to practice again. I've come here looking for like minded folks to share these experiences with. Also I've come looking for some motivation as I've had some unexpected hurdles thrown in my way. 

Anyway, from a personal spin, I've got a 14 year old step daughter that is both the light of my life and the bane of my existance, lol. I have a fantastic wife a 3 year old dog thats half Italian Mastiff and half nutjob, lol.

Thanks for readin,

Mikey


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome Mikey and looking forward to your experiences


----------



## Carol (Aug 11, 2010)

Good to see a man of wealth and taste on board.     Welcome!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## K-man (Aug 11, 2010)

Carol said:


> Good to see a man of wealth and taste on board.  Welcome!!


And I thought I was a dying breed! Great to mind a mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Aug 11, 2010)

Welcome, Mikey. Great introduction, I am looking forward to seeing you on the site, enjoy.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 11, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## clfsean (Aug 11, 2010)

Bigmikey said:


> Here's hoping there are some Rolling Stones fans here, lol.



Actually I preferred the Jane's Addiction version myself.



Bigmikey said:


> I'm 42 years old as of the 6th and I find myself in the midst of redefining a great deal of who I am.
> 
> I used to practice martial arts devotedly when I was a teen. I studied Okinawan Karate until the school closed and then transitioned into TKD. I studied TKD until my father told me we couldnt afford it any longer and that I'd have to get a job to help the family. I was crushed but did what my family needed.
> 
> ...



Enjoy the rest of it...


----------



## Blade96 (Aug 11, 2010)

i like some rolling stones stuff


----------



## Bigmikey (Aug 12, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> i like some rolling stones stuff


 

I'm not a huge fan but Sympathy for the Devil, which my post title is from, is one of my favs.


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome..


----------



## Athelus (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT Mikey, hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Aug 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT Mikey!  Look forward to seeing you out on the threads


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome to MT....perhaps you could motivate us to be more in-shape like yourself....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 20, 2010)

Bigmikey said:


> Here's hoping there are some Rolling Stones fans here, lol.
> 
> I'm 42 years old as of the 6th and I find myself in the midst of redefining a great deal of who I am.
> 
> ...


Welcome Sir.
Sean


----------

